# سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني



## Omar Sawalha (17 ديسمبر 2010)

سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني مهمته الدفاع عن سماء المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية ومساندة القوات البرية ضد التهديدات الداخلية والخارجية. وهو جزء من القوات المسلحة الأردنية.

نبذة تاريخية
أقامت بريطانيا قواعد جوية في الأردن عام 1931م. بعد ذلك بدأ الأردن عام 1950م ببناء ذراع جوية عرفت باسم (الفيلق الجوي العربي) وقامت بريطانيا بتدريب عدد من الطيارين وتزويد الفيلق بالمعدات ومن هؤلاء الطيارين الطيار سعدالدين قاسم ضمرة. أدرك في وقتها الملك الحسين بن طلال حاجة الأردن إلى إمتلاك سلاح جو حديث وفعّال، وعليه، فقد تم تأسيس "سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني" في 25 أيلول 1955م. إثر مغادرة القوات البريطانية الأراضي الأردنية، تسلم سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني السيطرة على القواعد الجوية. وفي عام 1960م، كان لدى سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني أسطولاً من طائرات هوكر هنتر لأدوار القتال الجوي وعدد من طائرات النقل والمروحيات.
حقق سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني أولى إنتصاراته الجويةعام 1964م، وذلك في معركة البحر الميت الجوية حيث إعترضت أربع طائرات هوكر هنتر أردنية أربع طائرات ميراج إسرائيلية وتمكنت من إسقاط طائرة وإصابة الثلاثة الباقيات مما اضطرها على الفرار. وبعد ذلك تمكنت طائرات سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي من إسقاط طائرة هوكر هنتر أردنية بقيادة الطيار موفق بدر السلطي خلال معركة جوية دارت فوق الأراضي الأردنية عام 1966م أثناء معركة السموع. وفي حرب الأيام الستة في حزيران 1967م، تمكن سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني بالرغم من قدراته المتواضعة بالمقارنة مع سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي، من تدمير طائرات نقل إسرائيلية في قاعدة جوية إسرائيلية. ولكن سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي قام بتدمير كافة طائرات سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني وهي موجودة في قواعدها الجوية. وقد استشهد فراس العجلوني في طائرته على الأرض بعد عدة طلعات هجومية.

شهداء السلاح
موفق بدر السلطي في معركة السموع
فراس العجلوني في حرب 1967

قادة السلاح
منذ تأسيس السلاح تناوب على قيادته عدد من كبار الضباط ذوي الخبرة وحاليا السلاح بقيادة اللواء الركن طيار مالك حباشنة.
الترتيب الرتبة الاسم من سنة إلى سنة 
1. رائد إبراهيم عثمان 1956 1962 
2. رائد جريس مشربش 1962 1962 
3. رائد سهل حمزة 1962 1962 
4. رائد صالح الكردي 1962 1970 
5. لواء ركن وليد شرف الدين 1971 1973 
6. لواء ركن عبود سالم حسن 1973 1976 
7. لواء ركن صالح الكردي 1976 1980 
8. لواء ركن تيسير زعرور 1980 1982 
9. لواء ركن إحسان شردم 1983 1993 
10. لواء ركن عوني بلال 1993 1994 
11. لواء ركن محمد القضاة 1994 1995 
12. لواء ركن محمد خير عبابنة 1995 1999 
13. لواء ركن سعود نصيرات 1999 2002 
14. لواء ركن صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير فيصل بن الحسين 2002 2004 
15. لواء ركن حسين البس 2004 2006 
16. لواء ركن حسين شوداش 2006 2010 
17. لواء ركن مالك الحباشنة 2010 

مراحل تحديث السلاح

مرحله التحديث الأولى
بدأت مرحلة التحديث الأولى عام (1975 إلى 1985) واستغرقت عشر سنوات:

(1) بعد حرب أكتوبر 1973 امتلك سلاح الجو شبكة صواريخ دفاع جوي حديثة تم التعاقد عليها مع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لتزويد الأردن بشبكة من "صواريخ الهوك" وأسندت للأردن مسؤولية تدريب أطقم التشغيل بالإضافة إلى صيانة وإدامة سرايا الهوك التي استكمل استلامها عام 1980 وهي للآن فعالة وجاهزة.
(2) تم الاستغناء عن طائرات الهوكر هنتر التي أصبحت قديمة وطائرات فايتر (ف_104) والتي أصبحت إدارتها غاية في الصعوبة واستبدلت بطائرات (ف_5أ\بي) و(ف_5ئي\ف) وهذه الطائرات لها قدرة جيدة في المناورة والقتال الجوي وإسناد القوات الأرضية. وكذلك فقد تم إنشاء قاعدتين جويتين بالإضافة إلى شراء طائرات الميراج ف_1. وكذلك تم الحصول على المزيد من طائرات النقل والمروحيات من نوع كوبرا وسوبر بيوما وطائرات التدريب حيق بوشر لتدريب الطيارين محليا.
(3) التعاقد على شراء نظام قيادة وسيطرة آلي وهذا النظام يتيح التحكم اليا بأكتشاف وتمييز الأهداف المعادية واختيار السلاح المناسب لمعالجتها بالصواريخ أو بالطائرات المقاتلة.

مرحله التحديث الثانية
لقد استمر التحديث والتطوير من عام 1985 إلى الوقت الراهن. تم في هذه الفترة الاستغناء عن بعض الطائرات واستبدالها بطائرات أخرى متقدمة لأغراض التدريب والعمليات وفيما يلي أهم ما تم انجازه :

(1) الاستغناء عن الطائرات التدريبية (ت_37) وطائرات (ف_5أ) واستبدالها بطائرات الكاسا 101.
(2) الاستغناء عن طائرات الألويت والسيكورسكي وتم استبدالها بطائرات السوبر بيوما
(3) جرى تعديل بعض الطائرات المقاتلة بمعدات وأجهزة حديثة.
(4) شراء بعض الرادارات الجديدة لتحسين الكشف وتم ربطها مع مراكز القيادة والسيطرة.
(5) استحداث مركزين للقيادة والسيطرة.
(6) ادخال بعض الأسلحه الشرقية في منظومة الدفاع الجوي.
(7) تحسين إمكانات صواريخ الهوك.
(8) استحداث مديرية للحرب الإلكترونية.
(9) إدخال طائرات الهيوي في الخدمة.
(10) شراء طائرات حديثة ومتطورة من نوع ف _16 والتي دخلت الخدمة في نهاية عام 1997.

واجبات السلاح

أ. المهمه:
إن مهمه سلاح الجو الأردني هي الدفاع عن سماء المملكة الاردنية الهاشميه ومساندة القوات البرية ضد التهديدات الداخلية والخارجية.

ب. الواجبات الرئيسيه :
واجبات اسلحه الجو في العالم متشابهه إلى حد كبير ولكنها تختلف عن بعضها بالأولويات وحسب المتطلبات ومن المنطلق تم تحديد واجبات سلاح الجو الملكي بالاتي :
1. الدفاع عن سماء المملكه ضد اي عدو.
2.اسناد القوات البريه في عملياتها التعبويه.
3.القيام بعمليات التجريد في ارض المعركه والعمق.
4.القيام بالعمليات الجويه المعاكسه داخل ارض العدو.
5.القيام بعمليات النقل الجوي داخل الاردن وخارجها.
6.القيام بعمليات الكشف والتصوير الجوي.
7.القيام بعمليات البحث والانقاذ.

ج.الواجبات الثانويه :
1.الاشتراك في عمليات الأمن الداخلي ومراقبة الحدود ومكافحة التهريب.
2.المساهمه في عمليات نقل قوات الامم المتحده.
3. تقديم رحلات الإغاثه للمذكورين (كما حصل في البوسنة والشيشان والسودان واليمن وبعض الدول الاخرى).
4. إخلاء الرعايا الأردنيين والأجانب من مناطق التوتر والصراع.
5. المساهمه في التنميه الوطنيه من خلال : 
أ. رفد مؤوسسات الدوله والقطاع الصناعي بالمتقاعدين من المؤهلين وذوي الخبرات.
ب. المساهمة في تأمين خطوط الاتصالات والاتصالات الميكروبه لمعظم مناطق المملكة.
ج.المساهمة في تنمية المجتمع المحلي من خلال تواجد القواعد الجوية في المناطق النائية.
د.المساعدة في عمليات التصوير والمسح الجوي لخدمة المؤسسات الحكومية.
تبلغ الطاقه البشرية في سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني ما يقارب 16.000 ضابط وضابط صف ومدني. ويحتوى السلاح على ستة قواعد جوية رئيسية بالإضافة إلى خمسة عشر سرباً جوياً ومدرستين مقاتلتين – مدرسة مدربي الطيران ومدرسة القتال الجوي.
تقع قيادة سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني في قاعدة الملك عبد الله الجوية والكائنة في مدينة عمان حيث يتواجد فيها قائد سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني إضافة إلى مساعديه ومدراء المديريات.

ملخص المهام
1.الدفاع الجوي
2.توفير الدعم للقوات البرية
3.الاستطــلاع
4.عمليات النقل الجوي عمليات البحث والانقاذ


----------



## Omar Sawalha (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الاردنيون يعتزون و يفتخرون بسلاحهم الجوي


----------

